# Java Programmieren Einstieg



## Hähnchenkeule (16. Juni 2009)

Hey an alle, ich hätte mal lust ein paar kleine Programme für Java zu schreiben, da Java ja scheinbar die Sprache für Handys ist.(ich hab ein Siemens S88)Ich hab durchaus Erfahrung mit Programmieren, da wir seit 3 Jahren im Infokurs mit Delphi arbeiten. Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich einen ganz guten Einstieg in Java bekommen könnte(Insbesondere natürlich fürs Handy)?


Grüße Hähnchen


----------



## aurionkratos (16. Juni 2009)

Steig erstmal so in Java ein - Handy kommt später. Ich kann dir folgendes Tutorial empfehlen: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/#mj7e0abb806bb666a9cfe05f9389e8c759


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (16. Juni 2009)

Dankeschön. weitere Vorschläge gerne willkommen!


Grüße


----------



## Shady (16. Juni 2009)

Zwar kein weiterer Vorschlag, aber ich möchte dennoch aurionkratos zustimmen...
Arbeite dich erstmal so etwas in Java ein. Das Galileo Book ist dafür echt gut geeignet.

Als Umgebung kann ich dir ansonsten Eclipse oder auch NetBeans empfehlen.


----------



## greenClarinet (22. Juni 2009)

von meinem informatiklehrer: VLiN - Virtuelle Lehrerfortbildung in Niedersachsen, da auf vlin2 und oben auf kursmaterial, da beim 1. modul anfangen!


----------



## bsekranker (1. Juli 2009)

greenClarinet schrieb:


> von meinem informatiklehrer: VLiN - Virtuelle Lehrerfortbildung in Niedersachsen, da auf vlin2 und oben auf kursmaterial, da beim 1. modul anfangen!


Von diesem Angebot halte ich nicht besonders viel - mit Applets und AWT anfangen, und erst danach auf Syntax und Datentypen eingehen?

Das mag zwar schnell Erfolgsergebnisse vortäuschen, aber effektiv tippt man das Tutorial nur ab da man überhaupt nichts versteht. Da ist der Aufbau von "Java ist auch eine Insel" doch um einiges sinnvoller. Für den Einstieg scheint mir dieses Tutorial auch recht geeignet zu sein.



@OP: Für Handyanwendungen verwendet man Java ME. Das Coden eines MIDlets erfordert aber imho fortgeschrittene Java-Kenntnisse, stell dich also auf einen gewissen zeitlichen Aufwand ein.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

"Java ist auch eine Insel" haben wir in der Schule immer als Nachschlagewerk benutzt.

Zum reinen selbst lernen ist Java Gently wohl immer noch der Klassiker schlechthin.


----------

